
Brain impairments in premature infants may begin in the womb - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9041.html
======
joepanda
I was born almost a month premature. I didn't start talking until much later
than my siblings and am markedly less social. I've also read that brain
lateralization may occur later in pregnancy and although my family is all
right-handed, I am very left side dominant. It's kind of a bummer to read
this, but at least anecdotally, it agrees my experience.

~~~
sogen
One question, where you in NICU?

~~~
joepanda
I'm not sure. I know it was fairly serious, but I don't know the details.

~~~
sogen
Thanks

------
Tistel
I was born more than a month premature and was in a NICU. I did ok in
school/uni, but, I have very poor social skills compared to my siblings. I
wonder if this is a contributing factor. Oh well, I guess there is nothing you
can do after the fact. Just try to get on with things. On the bright side, my
lack of social skills has allowed me to get really good at staring at a screen
and pressing buttons! :)

~~~
sogen
:)

------
marchenko
This is interesting. I remember learning in a developmental biology course
that the completion of brain development is one of the signals that triggers
birth for human neonates.These results suggest that there might be problems
throughout the upstream brain development cascade in these premature infants.

------
dplgk
I was born 2 months early! Not sure I have anything to blame on it.

